# dipstick removal



## pcardinal42 (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm putting long tubes on and I need to remove the dipstick to get the stock manifold off. I already removed the bracket up top but I can't seem to find any nut or bolt holding the bottom of the dipstick in the pan. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

If it's an old style block, it's pushed in from inside the block.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It just has an O-ring on a LS block. Just take the top bracket bolt out and pull.


----------



## pcardinal42 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks guys, I try not to just pull on things but this came out smoothly


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I agree. It's better to have an idea of how things are put together. Just don't forget to put it back!


----------

